# Boat.net?



## Truckmechanic (May 29, 2015)

Anyone here ever use them? I'm need a few parts and they have the best price, just not sure about customer service though.


----------



## Jim (May 29, 2015)

The site looks like a parked domain with click thrus to other links. What was the final URL destination for the parts?


----------



## Truckmechanic (May 29, 2015)

I have no idea. Lol


----------



## Jim (May 29, 2015)

Truckmechanic said:


> I have no idea. Lol


 :LOL2: Fair enough! What part are you looking for? I'm pretty cheap, I can help find a lower price. :lol:


----------



## Truckmechanic (May 29, 2015)

I'm looking for o-rings and seals for a 84 Evinrude 115.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 29, 2015)

i have used them many times. stupid fast shipping! no problems using them. never had to return anything though.


----------



## Truckmechanic (May 29, 2015)

I went with lovedr79 report and ordered from them.


----------

